# New Projects Anyone?



## madmax (Oct 7, 2017)

How can we get this forum going again? I miss seeing everyone's projects. My eyesight has slowed me down, but I am sewing on a quilt I might be able to share before too long. What is everyone up to lately?


----------



## chandab (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't do much, if any, sewing in the summer, too busy outside.

However, fall is upon us, so I went to the quilt guilds Saturday sewing day and got two tops pinned for quilting. The tops had been finished awhile ago, and just needed layering and pinning to get ready for quilting. ANd, then I had a rainy day with hubby out of the house, so I got them both quilted. I also started a quilt last spring that I'll be digging out shortly.







And, the one I need to get back to work on, I sewed all the half-square triangles last spring, then set them aside, not sure if I can sew them as is, or if I'm going to need to square them all up, there are nearly 100 of them.


----------



## madmax (Oct 8, 2017)

Chanda, your quilts are beautiful and so interesting, really love the strip quilt. You are so productive.

I noticed the horse blocks on the quilt on the bed. I have some of those blocks (or similar) as well that I turned into pillows a few years ago. They are still used on my sofa.


----------



## chandab (Oct 8, 2017)

madmax said:


> Chanda, your quilts are beautiful and so interesting, really love the strip quilt. You are so productive.
> 
> I noticed the horse blocks on the quilt on the bed. I have some of those blocks (or similar) as well that I turned into pillows a few years ago. They are still used on my sofa.


The horse quilt was a gift from a friend about 25 years ago, it sits on the spare bed, which is mostly unused, except for laying out new quilts. It is essentially a whole cloth quilt, and it was tied.


----------



## chandab (Oct 8, 2017)

I got my center sewn together today, now to measure and cut borders.


----------



## madmax (Oct 8, 2017)

Looking good, I like the way you have planned the corners.


----------



## chandab (Oct 8, 2017)

madmax said:


> Looking good, I like the way you have planned the corners.


Thank you.They are a little different than the pattern, as I made it two rows longer than the pattern.


----------



## Charley (Oct 13, 2017)

Made a few things. First some little bags.


----------



## Charley (Oct 13, 2017)

And a necklace I think you might like.






And quite a few hats....here are a couple.






I am now making a couple pillows and have a quilt top I am working on.


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2017)

Border tryout for my quilt, I'm using this fabric, just checking width of borders (side borders a bit wider than top and bottom to adjust size of quilt)


----------



## madmax (Oct 14, 2017)

Charley, you have come up again with neat stuff! The cat fabric on the bags is great! Did you make the cat necklace item with clay? If not, what a good find.


----------



## Charley (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks! I didn't make the pendant. It is carved zebra agate and I purchased quite a few different stone pendant's about 10 years ago. Every once in awhile I make one up. Both the cat bags and the necklace were made for my best friend's birthday. She loves her two black and black and white cats. The cat fabrics were both fat quarters. Most of my little bags are made from fat quarters now that I think of it. lol


----------



## Charley (Oct 14, 2017)

Chanda ~ your quilt top is looking good. Love the border fabric!


----------



## madmax (Oct 15, 2017)

Chandab, my horse squares pillows fabric are just similar to your horse fabric quilt. I still have a couple of squares waiting for me to get busy on (!) I sewed around the horse images then stuffed them from the back so they would stand out and be more interesting.

I think my stash will outlive me, too much to do nowadays here.

My little 'shelter dog' Belle with one pillow.


----------



## Charley (Oct 16, 2017)

Love the pillow! Little Belle is so cute! Kinda looks like she has a coat on.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 16, 2017)

I loom knitted a scarf in oatmeal color. While in NM last month, I bought some hand spun yarn from a living history museum. I crocheted one skein into a purse and will do the other 2 skeins also. Good lap projects. Made an autumn vignette in a gourd. Mostly stuff from the yard, including dried toadstools. Still tweaking it and planning to add a felted squirrel.

Made a border for a button card using that folded triangle pattern that quilters use for a border. I used a silk tie, but I think it would work with paper also. Silk is rather tough to work with.

Love seeing everyone's work here! Inspiring!


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2017)

Started on some tablerunner for Christmas gifts.

need to decide red or white for inner border.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 25, 2017)

I vote red. Really like your fabric choices.


----------



## chandab (Nov 2, 2017)

chandab said:


> Border tryout for my quilt, I'm using this fabric, just checking width of borders (side borders a bit wider than top and bottom to adjust size of quilt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a new picture, yet, but I"ve completed this blue and yellow quilt, just need to bury my thread ends and it's done. It has a yellow swirly print backing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 6, 2017)

Waiting to see it...


----------



## Charley (Nov 6, 2017)

I am starting on a red, white and blue flag pillow. I hope I don't get sidetracked. With the colder weather, maybe I can stay with it. Got a lot of it planned today and am working on machine embroidering the 50 states' names on the stripes. Oh, this is for me!


----------



## chandab (Nov 9, 2017)

4 table runners complete, there are two of the one at the top (gold triangles).

Blue and yellow quilt complete, no idea what my camera did to the lighting/exposure, but it'll do for now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice work on the runners! Lots of mitering there, too. I did my barn quilt in that bottom pattern.


----------



## chandab (Nov 11, 2017)

Tree skirt top. If I sew the last seam, and add a circle of fabric to the center, it could be a table topper.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 14, 2017)

That's a fun topper! Reminds me of my men's tie projects.


----------



## madmax (Nov 15, 2017)

Enjoying everyone latest creations! I am now inspired to finally complete a tree skirt begun some time back.

This baby/lap quilt I am slowly working on is at this stage now. I think it needs another narrower border in pink to frame it off. The photo is poor I know, it looks greenish but the print is blue and pink. I will have to machine quilt it for lack of time to hand quilt.


----------



## chandab (Nov 15, 2017)

madmax said:


> Enjoying everyone latest creations! I am now inspired to finally complete a tree skirt begun some time back.
> 
> This baby/lap quilt I am slowly working on is at this stage now. I think it needs another narrower border in pink to frame it off. The photo is poor I know, it looks greenish but the print is blue and pink. I will have to machine quilt it for lack of time to hand quilt.
> 
> ...


Or just pink binding, maybe.


----------



## chandab (Nov 15, 2017)

While I figured out (find) an appropriate fabric to bind my tree skirt, I've started on this panel project...

I found this fabric a year or two ago, and just couldn't resist, it's too cute. Started working on a quilt; pieced side borders and using border stripe fabric for top and bottom borders (may make them the same or use both "prints" one for each).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2017)

I just got some buttons from a button friend in Australia. The male kangaroo is called a jack and the female is a jill. The creature that looks like a hedgehog is a echidna. The bird is a kookaburra.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 21, 2017)

The black creature under the boomerang is a Tasmanian devil.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 22, 2017)

Ryan Johnson said:


> The black creature under the boomerang is a Tasmanian devil.


The ones on the left look like ceramic, but they are made of bread dough. The button maker is from Tasmania.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 22, 2017)

I would of said ceramic for sure, would never have guessed bread dough.


----------



## rvcsherman (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm working on miniature horse fly bonnets!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 16, 2018)

These are amazing! I have favorited your shop.


----------



## secuono (Nov 26, 2018)

I make my own yarn and sort of some hats and such.
Blue hat before I accidentally shrunk it in the dryer...


----------



## Zarah (Nov 27, 2018)

chandab said:


> I got my center sewn together today, now to measure and cut borders.
> 
> View attachment 36312



Your quilt is so beautiful. I just love blues and yellows together.


----------



## Sam (Dec 12, 2018)

chandab said:


> I don't do much, if any, sewing in the summer, too busy outside.
> 
> However, fall is upon us, so I went to the quilt guilds Saturday sewing day and got two tops pinned for quilting. The tops had been finished awhile ago, and just needed layering and pinning to get ready for quilting. ANd, then I had a rainy day with hubby out of the house, so I got them both quilted. I also started a quilt last spring that I'll be digging out shortly.
> 
> ...




Is that strip quilt made from a jelly roll? All of them are really nicely done.


----------



## chandab (Dec 12, 2018)

I think it was a small jelly roll, plus a few strips I cut, as it was a small jelly roll, there weren't quite enough strips to make a lap size quilt


----------



## Sam (Dec 12, 2018)

It’s very beautiful. Was it easy? I’m thinking os doing something as a laprobe for my Dad in the nursing home.


----------



## Zarah (Dec 20, 2018)

rvcsherman said:


> View attachment 39344
> 
> I'm working on miniature horse fly bonnets!


 
That is so beautiful, do you have a photo of one of your mini’s wearing one? And is it your own design?


----------



## Zarah (Dec 20, 2018)

I do a little bit of crocheting. This is a granny rectangle afghan for my Dad for Christmas.


----------



## minihorse (Dec 24, 2018)

I sew for my friend’s daughters American Girl dolls when I have time. They take a small amount of fabric and not fussy about the style.


----------



## chandab (Dec 27, 2018)

Sam said:


> It’s very beautiful. Was it easy? I’m thinking os doing something as a laprobe for my Dad in the nursing home.


Yes. There are video instructions and written instructions on line, just Google jelly roll race quilt.


----------



## Sam (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank you for that information. When I get some time, I’ll be watching a YouTube of it.


----------



## chandab (Jan 1, 2019)

Current project. Bought a quilt kit during a customer appreciation sale, so got a pretty good deal on fabric and pattern.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 8, 2019)

I've made AG outfits, too. It is a good size to sew--better than Barbie size.


----------



## minihorse (Jan 9, 2019)

@Marsha Cassada YOU do some good sewing. I love that burgundy dress on Samantha? 

The very worse item I ever sewed was a Snow White dress for Barbie. Those tiny puff sleeves had the red slashes actually inset. And I was doing if for someone that provided the fabric. Cheap horrible stuff.

Here is a photo of it:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 9, 2019)

I used to make a ton of Barbie clothes. Actually, they were for a Cher doll mostly--that will date me! I gave away all my Barbie patterns as I didn't enjoy sewing that size any more. I know what you mean about the cheap fabric--the store bought clothes are all made of that shiny, sleazy stuff. Another reason I gave up sewing them--the girls preferred the store-bought ones. You did a nice job on that Snow White gown. Do you have a serger? I just pink the seams on my doll clothes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 9, 2019)

secuono said:


> I make my own yarn and sort of some hats and such.
> Blue hat before I accidentally shrunk it in the dryer...
> View attachment 39360
> View attachment 39361
> ...


I'm so impressed that you spin your own yarn. I have a big bag of alpaca wool that I was going to use for stuffing, but it is too fine. I will send it to you if you like to play with.


----------



## minihorse (Jan 11, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I used to make a ton of Barbie clothes. Actually, they were for a Cher doll mostly--that will date me! I gave away all my Barbie patterns as I didn't enjoy sewing that size any more. I know what you mean about the cheap fabric--the store bought clothes are all made of that shiny, sleazy stuff. Another reason I gave up sewing them--the girls preferred the store-bought ones. You did a nice job on that Snow White gown. Do you have a serger? I just pink the seams on my doll clothes.



I've had a serger at one time but I just don't like using it so much. It trims the seams as it goes and if you need to use a seam ripper to correct a seam you are mostly out of luck. I more often do regular straight sewing and then will come back with an overcast stitch so there ends up being 2 lines of stitches. I do very few Barbie clothes now and mostly American Girl size since that's what my Granddaughters are interested in. Thankfully, 18" doll clothes are MUCH easier than 11.5 inch doll clothes.


----------



## ClaraN (Jan 16, 2019)

Ladies, I’ve enjoyed seeing what you are making. I remember my grandma doing the crocheting and sewing, and she even made some dresses for my Barbie dolls.
But, I just don’t see how you do it. I can knit a little bit. Scarves and very easy 2 needle pull on hats. But, it’s been a long time since I’ve done either. 
You are making me think I should get my knitting needles out.


----------



## Zarah (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi Clara, I see you’re new here too. You knit. That’s great you should get out your knitting needles now that it’s cooler weather and make a scarf for yourself and show us. I’d love to see something you’d make.

My granny made me some Barbie doll clothes when I was little, also.


----------



## Zarah (Jan 19, 2019)

I’ve started a new crochet project. I work on it mostly when watching some Cooking or HGTV. Do you like working with bright colors?


----------



## Charley (Jan 19, 2019)

Love your colors and the pattern! I love to crochet with all the colors of the rainbow!


----------



## chandab (Jan 21, 2019)

Working on a quilt guild exchange project now.
We all made half-square triangles with these special papers for accurate piecing, then we exchanged some, so everyone has a variety. Then, you can make any project you wish with your triangles. I made 84 half-square triangles; each sheet of triangle paper makes 28 pieces, I did 3 pages; I exchanged 30, kept 54 for some continuity in my project. That give me enough to make 6 blocks of my chosen pattern. Oh, and batik fabric was chosen. I actually have 3 blocks finished, but the picture was taken when I was starting out.
The drawing is my inspiration block (it's looking weird in thumbnail, so I hope the right picture uploaded).


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't sew or any of this stuff by I have a cousin that does all that stuff. She's pretty good also. I think she would love what you are doing and I know it looks so good.


----------



## Zarah (Jan 25, 2019)

Charley said:


> Love your colors and the pattern! I love to crochet with all the colors of the rainbow!



Thank you, I am drawn to bright colors that's why this yarn is so nice. It changes colors so I don't have to cut and tie on to make it fun.


----------



## Zarah (Jan 25, 2019)

@chardab Those are excellent quilt blocks. Have you decided what you are going to make with them? On a forum I was on a long time ago some of the ladies would get together and have what they called quilt block swaps. They'd decide a theme and then pick main colors At the end they sent all their blocks to a hostess that would get it where each person would get one of each block, and then send them all back. It was fun for them. They did them for years.


----------



## chandab (Jan 26, 2019)

Zarah said:


> @chardab Those are excellent quilt blocks. Have you decided what you are going to make with them? On a forum I was on a long time ago some of the ladies would get together and have what they called quilt block swaps. They'd decide a theme and then pick main colors At the end they sent all their blocks to a hostess that would get it where each person would get one of each block, and then send them all back. It was fun for them. They did them for years.


I have not decided what I am going to make, but I have exactly enough of the triangle pieces to make 6 of the blocks shown, so whatever I make will not be very bit; might be a lap quilt, just not sure, yet.


----------



## Zarah (Feb 4, 2019)

@chandab That sounds like a good lap size or make 6 squares of print or solid colors to alternate with your pieced squares to make a full size quilt.


----------

